# Just did my first paying maternity session!! CC Please!



## LindseyTorres (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Here is my first paying maternity session. Let me know what you think, please! Thanks!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that's not too many photos. Thanks for looking.
Also, just put up my website at www.sweetpeaphotodesign.com

Lindsey


----------



## SurJones (Mar 20, 2011)

I dont know why people didnt comment on this - I think it's great! for a first one, seems like you did your pose and lo-cal research!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Mar 20, 2011)

I also think these shots are terrific.  Keep it up man!


----------



## LindseyTorres (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks!! What does "lo-cal" mean?


----------



## mmartin (Mar 20, 2011)

nice work


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 21, 2011)

LindseyTorres said:


> Thanks!! What does "lo-cal" mean?


Lower California, obviously. 

But serious note, I think you did a great job this is one area of photography I have avoided but it seems you did very well even on your first go.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 21, 2011)

These are so lovely and natural.  I really like these.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree, very nice work...especially for your first gig.

A few things I noticed for critique.  
First, a few of the images have a 'line' in the background.  It looks like the edge of a shadow...and in those shots, you have the line going right through her head.  Now, while you can often use lines and 'leading lines' to draw the viewer's attention to your subject, you usually want to avoid having something like that going right through the subject's head/face.  It certainly helps that you're using a shallow DOF, so the line isn't sharp...but it's still there.  Remember that a photo is a 2D representation of a 3D scene...so what we see in real life, isn't how someone viewing the image will see it.  

Also, I don't think that #6 is necessary.  It's not bad, and it's a nice effect to show the shallow DOF...but I don't see that she needs a shot of sharp weeds/grass while she is out of focus.


----------



## LindseyTorres (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. Mike, thanks for the feedback. I can't find the line you are talking about. What photos is it in? Yea, I wasn't sure about the weeds in focus, her out of focus shot. It was actually an accident that I kept for something different.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 21, 2011)

I kinda dig #6.  You have a good variety, so I think this photo is pretty cool.  It's something different and unexpected.  It just helps with the storyline, IMO.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work. I'd only say to watch the edge of your frame. Some knees and elbows are cut off or could use some more room.




LindseyTorres said:


> I can't find the line you are talking about. What photos is it in?


I believe Big Mike is referring to the horizon going through her head.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, sorry.  At first I thought it was a shadow, but it's the horizon that is bisecting her head....usually a no-no.


----------



## LindseyTorres (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay, i see. I didn't know that about the horizon. I'll keep that in mind next time. I agree about leaving more room in the frame for the elbows and knees. I think I need a wider angle lens because it's hard to get the shot i want, with my lens, and keep all the body parts in the image. Or maybe I need a taller step stool. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## AmazingGrace0385 (Mar 21, 2011)

No pro here, yet, just want to say these are gorgeous!!! What an inspiration.


----------



## DS Photographers (Mar 21, 2011)

I think those are great for your first paying maternity session!  I actually like #6 as well.  Something about it being out of focus is intriguing to me.  Very nice work!


----------



## LindseyTorres (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the compliments! I'm so encouraged! I really wasn't sure if I had done a good job in the eyes of a professional photographer. I'm a little bit more confident now. Thanks


----------



## swilliams (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not a professional, but working on it.  I think these are GREAT!!  I will be doing my first maternity shoot in a few weeks myself.  So glad I saw these.  You've given me great inspiration, as well.  I'd like to take your lead for some posing ideas, if you don't mind.  Again, very pretty!  =)


----------



## randy! (Aug 29, 2011)

good work...


----------

